# Differences in seat posts?



## JDuc (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm fairly new to the world of cycling and I'm finding that information about componentry is hard to come by online.

For instance - the differences in the seat posts and their angles - why one would want one over the other, the benefits, the draw backs, etc.

Currently, the stock seat post on my Contessa is just the standard seat post. On my first real ride on the bike yesterday I found myself scooting back on the saddle. Currently I'm running a 165 crank as that's what came on the bike. I'm going to be swapping out to a 172.5 crank at the end of this week.

I'm wondering if a seat post that has a set back would help to alleviate this or if possibly just going with the longer crank set would help? I'm not sure if it was just that I was trying to put down more power, get a longer leg stroke, or what.

Any input on the differences in seat post angles would be appreciated!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Seatpost setback is just a tool to help get your saddle into the correct position to support your body weight. It sounds as if you could benefit from a professional fit. It would address things like saddle placement, cleat placement, reach, etc. so that you're as comfortable as possible.


----------



## JDuc (Jul 21, 2010)

The plan is to get the rest of the fit done in the coming week. Having just taken ownership of the bike, I wanted to put a few miles on it before being fit. That and when we went to pick up the bike we didn't exactly have the hour available for a true fitting, unfortunately.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

If your scooting back...try pushing the saddle forward a bit or tilting it up (assuming its at the correct height)? Another starting point would be sure that the saddle is level to the floor. Its a neutral starting point.


----------

